# Murks? Nein danke! Verbraucherinitiative gegen geplante Obsoleszenz



## Superwip (19. Mai 2012)

Vor allem bei vielen modernen elektronischen Geräten aber auch bei anderen Industrieprodukten ist das Phänomen bekannt, dass die Produkte nach Ende der Garantie/Gewährleistungsfrist bald den Geist aufgeben oder irgendwelche Mängel zeigen. Oft steckt System dahinter: die Hersteller und ihre Produktdesigner bauen absichtlich "Sollbruchstellen" ein um Reperaturdienstleister zu fördern und in kürzeren Abständen neue Produkte zu verkaufen.

Bekannte Beispiele sind etwa minderwertige Lackierungen an den Gehäusen von Handys und Notebooks (unter denen nach einiger Zeit die Eigenfarbe des Kunststoffs zum Vorschein kommt), oder die Verwendung minderwertiger Elektrolytkondensatoren, die nur wenige Jahre halten obwohl (viel) langlebigere Exemplare nur Mehrkosten im niedrigen Centbereich verursachen würden.

Im PC Bereich sind besonders häufig Drucker betroffen, da der technische Fortschritt in diesem Bereich gering ist und es daher meist keinen Grund für einen Neukauf gibt.


Der Berliner Betriebswirt Stefan Schridde hat nun mit murks-nein-danke.eu eine Internetplattform gestartet, auf der betroffene Geräte gemeldet und passende Lösungsvorschläge zum Beheben der Schwachstellen gepostet werden können.


----------



## takan (19. Mai 2012)

ist nichts neues, also die geplante obsoleszenz, seit es die glühbirne gibt wird das angewendet
ein brachiales beispiel wäre der vw fox, nach 80k km geht der lenkcomputer kaputt, wegen fukushima musste man gleich ne neue lenkung einbauen weil die computer in japan produziert werden.
als hintergrund




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVFZ4Ocz4VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne News. Die geplante Obsoleszenz ist mir bekannt und es ist eine Schweinerei, dass die Hersteller so was veranstalten


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube jeder Besitzer eines Druckers kann ein Lied davon singen^^ Ich hab einen HP Drucker hier^^ Keine drei Jahre alt. Kaum ne neue Patrone drin, schon meckert das Ding wieder, dass die Patrone leer ist. 

Kenn Ich nur allzugut! Leider!


----------



## beren2707 (19. Mai 2012)

Da die Politik keinerlei Interesse hat, ihre Einnahmen zu schmälern (geringere Importe/Exporte, Zölle, Mehrwertssteuer etc.), wird sich daran auf lange Sicht (wenn überhaupt) nichts ändern. Idealisten und echte Volksvertreter muss man seit Längerem mit der Lupe suchen; das liegt daran, dass in der herrschenden Parteielite fast ausschließlich diejenigen vertreten sind, die den Nutznießern der Obsoleszenz näher stehen (oder gar selbst dazu gehören) als dem geneigten Wahlvolk.


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2012)

Die Politik kann hier nur wenig machen, da man die geplante Obsoleszenz nur in den wenigsten Fällen wirklich nachweisen kann- es könnte sich ja auch um eine unbeabsichtigte Fehlkonstruktion handeln.

Derartige Verbraucherinitiativen sind hier wohl wirklich der beste Weg. Sie können die verantwortlichen Unternehmen unter Druck setzen und gleichzeitig technische Lösungsansätze bieten.

Abgesehen davon müssen Kartelle bekämpft werden. Aber das geschieht auch sowieso bereits- sogut es eben geht.


Gesamtwirtschaftlich betrachtet richtet die geplante Obsoleszenz jedenfalls einen erheblichen Schaden an, das darf man nicht vergessen, lediglich die verantwortlichen Unternehmen können davon profitieren. Die übrige Wirtschaft nimmt dadurch Schaden, da Wirtschaftsleistung/Geld dafür aufgewendet werden muss die defekten Produkte zu ersetzen -mit dem Geld könnte man auch sinnvolleres anstellen-, auch die Abfallentsorgung ist natürlich ein Problem


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> auch die Abfallentsorgung ist natürlich ein Problem


 
Gerade die. Unmengen an Elektronikschrott geistert durch die Welt und wird in der dritten Welt in die Einzelteile zerlegt. Ohne Schutzkleidung und häufig von Kindern.


----------



## butter_milch (19. Mai 2012)

Gesetzlich festgelegte Garantiezeiträume von >3 Jahren müssen her.


----------



## Andrej (19. Mai 2012)

In Japan kannte man vor 50-60 Jahren das Wort Garantie nicht.Sie dachten,dass die Produkte ewig laufen müssen.
Als Japaner in der UdSSR waren,waren sie erstaunt,dass man dort eine Garantie auf Produckte gibt.

Wenn ich mir heute Apple angucke,die nur 6 Monate Garantie geben auf die Akkus und 1,5 Jahre auf das Produkt geben,
macht das einen schon nachdenklich.WIESO?

Weil sie wissen,dass der Akku nach ca.6 Monaten kaputt geht oder dass das Gerät nur 1,5 Jahre hält.


----------



## locoHC (19. Mai 2012)

Für die Lebenszeit von Elektronikprodukten gibt es eine einfache Formel: ND = n + 1/n | ND = Reele Nutzungsdauer | n = Gewährleistungszeit  Triff bei Panasonic meistens zu. Und beQuiet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

Bei Druckern ist es mir bisher nicht so aufgefallen aber dafür sehr oft bei den Monitoren und bei einigen Reihen von NVidia Karten. Ich finde so etwas recht dreist das die Bauteile auf das allernötigste eingedampft werden und oder von der Qualität eher grenzwertig sind. Von der Politik ist da natürlich nix zu erwarten, der Druck müßte von anderer Seite kommen um ev. was bewirken zu können.


----------



## X Broster (19. Mai 2012)

Kauft Qualität und ihr habt die Probleme nicht. Das ist bei allen Produkten so.

Zum Glück gibt es die freie Marktwirtschaft, jedes Produkt gibt es in zig Ausführungen. Wer nach dem Motto "Geiz ist geil" kauft, der zahlt nunmal drauf. Anderer Tipp, kauft bei Möglichkeit beim regionalen Hersteller, anstatt Internet-Bestellungen, dort wird mehr Wert auf Qualität gelegt, da keine Massenware.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir heute Apple angucke,die nur 6 Monate Garantie geben auf die Akkus und 1,5 Jahre auf das Produkt geben,
> macht das einen schon nachdenklich.WIESO?


 
Weil Apple weiß dass ihre Anhänger sowieso alle halbe Jahr das Nachfolgemodell kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Mai 2012)

Es ist nicht immer einfach hochwertige/langlebige Produkte beim Kauf als solche zu erkennen, insbesondere im Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik.

Und das teuer nicht unbedingt mit gut und langlebig gleichzusetzen ist sollte auch klar sein.

Ich versuche in vielen Bereichen auf Produkte zu setzen, die auch im industriellen oder militärischen Umfeld genutzt werden, da derartige Produkte meist einerseits auf sehr hohe Zuverlässigkeit ausgelegt wurden und andererseits auch meist leicht zu warten sind. Ein klassisches Beispiel aus dem PC Bereich wären etwa die Thinkpads.

Aber selbst hier gibt es zum Teil Probleme, da manche (auch unbeabsichtigte!) Fehler eben erst nach Jahren auftreten und zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung eines Produkts einfach nicht erkannt werden können. Bei den Thinkpads gibt es ja auch einige derartige Beispiele (auch wenn die sicher nicht beabsichtigt waren).



Man muss auch festhalten, dass keineswegs jeder Fehler, der die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt beabsichtigt ist. Ein Paradebeispiel ist etwa die erste Generation der Xbox 360, die sich aufgrund von minderwertigen Bauteilen und unterdimensionierter Kühlung als nicht sehr langlebig herausgestellt hat; bei einem subventionierten Produkt ist geplante Obsoleszenz aber natürlich völlig sinnlos bzw. kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Baker79 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab hier einen Haarschneider von Philips herumliegen. Das Teil ist mittlerweile 17 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch, wie am ersten Tag. Und mal nebenbei etwas, zu unserer tollen Hardware: ich habe letztes Jahr einige Zeit auf einem Schrottplatz gearbeitet und die haben da ein Messgerät, womit man die Zusammensetzung der Teile die man drauflegt, misst. Die "goldenen" Kontakte an den Ram-bausteinen z.B. bestehen nur zu etwa 1% aus Gold, der Rest sind minderwertigere Metalle/Legierungen. Da fängt man doch schon an, etwas über diverse Werbeaussagen nachzudenken. Vergoldet = verarscht.


----------



## Dan23 (19. Mai 2012)

Bestes Beispiel sind Notebooks von vielen Herstellern, allen voran HP (und auch deren Compaq-NBs). 
Erst vor kurzem habe ich einem Kumpel ein ca. 3 Jahre altes Compaq-NB komplett auseinanderbauen müssen (wirklich alles auseinander gebaut bis auf das letzte Teil!), da der Lüfter und die gesamte Kühlkonstruktion nicht über eine Klappe zugänglich waren. 
Das ist doch von denen so gewollt! 
Das NB, bzw. der Lüfter und die Vents an der Heatpipe verstopfen nach ca. 1-3 Jahren mit einer dicken Staubschicht (seine war ca. 3 cm dick und sah eher wie ein Fleeceteppich aus), das NB kann die Wärme nicht mehr abführen und irgendein Bauteil erleidet einen Hitzeschaden.
NB kaputt und Kunde muss sich ein neues kaufen.
Das ist doch alles geplante Abzocke!


----------



## WhackShit007 (19. Mai 2012)

als wollten sie konsumjunky´s züchten. *zynisch


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Mai 2012)

Mein Dad hat noch einen uralten Laserdrucker von Apple. Den benutzt er immer noch und die Patrone hält auch schon ewig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Kauft Qualität und ihr habt die Probleme nicht. Das ist bei allen Produkten so.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es die freie Marktwirtschaft, jedes Produkt gibt es in zig Ausführungen. Wer nach dem Motto "Geiz ist geil" kauft, der zahlt nunmal drauf. Anderer Tipp, kauft bei Möglichkeit beim regionalen Hersteller, anstatt Internet-Bestellungen, dort wird mehr Wert auf Qualität gelegt, da keine Massenware.



Netter Witz. Stimmt Samsung Monitore taugen nix sind also Billigmarke ( 5 bekannte Ausfälle knapp nach Garantieende ), wie auch wohl Eingabegeräte von Logitech und TVs von Loewe? Ich könnte die Liste noch beliebig verlängern. Glaubst du ernsthaft das Markenhersteller das bis zur letzten Schraube alles in Eigenregie bauen?


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade die. Unmengen an Elektronikschrott geistert durch die Welt und wird in der dritten Welt in die Einzelteile zerlegt. Ohne Schutzkleidung und häufig von Kindern.


 Da wird nicht mal wirklich recyclelt: Der Schrott wird als Gebrauchtware deklariert dorthin verfrachtet und dann einfach zu einem Haufen zusammengekippt, zum Teil sogar in Flüsse. Kinder gehen dann dorthin und verbrennen den Schrott (Plastik) und verkaufen, die Metalle die übrig bleiben an die Schrotthändler


----------



## Superwip (20. Mai 2012)

> Netter Witz. Stimmt Samsung Monitore taugen nix sind also Billigmarke ( 5 bekannte Ausfälle knapp nach Garantieende ), wie auch wohl Eingabegeräte von Logitech und TVs von Loewe? Ich könnte die Liste noch beliebig verlängern. Glaubst du ernsthaft das Markenhersteller das bis zur letzten Schraube alles in Eigenregie bauen?



Wie gesagt: teuer ungleich gut!

Wenn man wirklich zuverlässig langlebige Qualität will sollte man auf Produkte zurückgreifen, die für industrieelle oder militärische Zwecke entwickelt wurden und/oder Produkte, die bereits seit einigen Jahren auf dem Markt sind und die sich bewährt haben. (wobei es insbesondere im Elektronikbereich mit wenigen Ausnahmen, z.B. Tastaturen kaum sinnvoll ist auf veraltete Produkte zu setzen)

Ein positives Beispiel wären, wie schon gesagt, etwa die Thinkpads im Notebookbereich; nicht umsonst werden sie auch etwa von der NASA eingesetzt oder auch z.B. Panasonics Toughbooks

Bei Bildschirmen gibt es etwa Eizos DuraVision Serie, diese Monitore werden etwa im Bereich der Luftraumüberwachung eingesetzt und müssen entsprechend zuverlässig sein.

Bei Eingabegeräten kann man einfach auf bewährtes zurückgreifen, da es hier wenige Innovationen gibt; ein Paradebeispiel ist etwa die IBM Model M Tastatur- meine ist etwa 19 Jahre alt und immernoch wie neu.

Bei PC Einzelteilen (also einzeln verkauften Grafikkarten, CPUs usw.) kann man sich relativ sicher sein, dass es sogut wie keine geplante Obsoleszenz gibt. Denn User, die ihren PC selbst zusammenschrauben sind meist relativ kritisch, lesen Tests und werden schnell von mangelnder Zuverlässigkeit abgeschreckt, außerdem kaufen sie sich so oder so regelmäßig neue Hardware; wenn sich PC Komponenten als nicht sehr langlebig herausstellen hat das meist andere Ursachen (unbeabsichtigte Designfehler oder am falschen Fleck gespart). Wer maximale Zuverlässigkeit will sollte sich auch nach Server/Workstation Hardware umsehen.

Bei Komplett PCs sieht die Sache aber wieder anders aus; wie auch Notebooks sind sie vermutlich öfter von geplanter Obsoleszenz betroffen- aber nachweisen lässt sich das kaum.


----------



## Monolize (20. Mai 2012)

den scheiss gabs schon in den ps2 dualshockcontrollern.  da waren kleine plastikpins drin, die abgebrochen sind und damit dann angefangen haben zu rattern bei jeder vibration. ganz großer scheiss das!


----------



## CryxDX2 (20. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Apple weiß dass ihre Anhänger sowieso alle halbe Jahr das Nachfolgemodell kaufen.


 

Also das stimmt nicht so ganz. Ich habe hier einige Apple Geräte, die sind genauso alt wie ich. Und die laufen. Und das ohne Probleme.
Und da merkt man nicht das der Akku schlapp macht oder ein Bauteil sich verabschiedet hat.


Aber mal generell gesehen, jetzt direkt zum Thema:
Also ich kann mich an einen DVD Player erinnern den ich mir gekauft hatte, der war schon nach ein paar Wochen im Anus...
Ein Laptop das ich damals mir gekauft habe, es war nicht mal 1 Monat nach der Garantie, ist der auch schon im Arsch gewesen.
Bei Druckern kann ich das nicht so sagen, ich hatte eine Zeit lang meinen HP Drucker aus dem Jahre 1999 dann habe ich mir einige Jahre später dann einen neuen gekauft, weil
der dann zu teuer war, wegen den Patronen. Der läuft heute immernoch, denke ich mal, ich hatte den dann verschenkt. Da ich ein Multifunktionsgerät geschenkt bekommen habe,
was jetzt auch schon seit 4-5 Jahren läuft.

Aber wo ich dem ganzen voll zustimmen kann mit dem geplanten Ausfall, das sind Spielkonsolen. Also zumindest die neueren. Ich habe noch nie so eine hohe ausfallqoute gesehen wie bei der xBox 360 und PS3 auch direkt nach der Garantie. Hier mal ein geplatzter Kondensator (15ct) dann da mal ein defekter widerstand (10ct) und wenn ich mir die alten Konsolen anschaue. Da habe ich noch ein Mastersystem von Sega.... das läuft und läuft und läuft. Genauso wie der Gamegear oder mein Gameboy.....

Schon traurig.


----------



## D0pefish (20. Mai 2012)

Diese Anti-Obsolenzens-Welle wurde ja schon vor einigen Monaten erneut angekurbelt und ich fände es gut, wenn sich daraus ein Tsunamii entwickelt. Dafür liebe ich das Netz. Man muss nur eine kleine Idee nebenbei erwähnen und schon schreiben es sich viele als eigene Idee auf die Fahnen. Nach 5 Monaten kommt es dann bei den Propaganda-Experten von Gulli-Bläho an, die dann die Gegenwelle schieben. Also danke dafür an den TO. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich hab einen HP Drucker hier^^ Keine drei Jahre alt. Kaum ne neue Patrone drin, schon meckert das Ding wieder, dass die Patrone leer ist.


 
Das habe ich in letzter Zeit öfter gehört. Ich habe noch meinen allerersten Drucker, einen HP Deskjet 500C und der läuft und läuft. War also nicht immer so. Leider kann er nur 150 DPI - für Text reicht es aber noch par Jahre. Ich habe einen nicht benutzten Canon-Drucker (IP 4000'er Serie) übernommen und schon das Warmlaufen nervt. Außerdem will er keine s/w-Drucke machen, wenn die Farb-Patronen leer sind, zumindest nicht software-seitig.  Es ist sehr schwer gute Geräte zu finden. Dafür muss man viel recherchieren und ein gewisses Gespühr haben bzw. einfach Glück. Mein aktueller TFT hatte eine kalte Lötstelle und ich habe ihn ungelogen 5 x per UPS hin und herschicken müssen, bis er repariert war incl. der Fehler, die der Reparateur zusätzlich verursacht hat. Der tiefe Kratzer an der Seite wird nie mehr weggehen und ein Vierwege-Knopf spinnt bis heute. Lange Geschichte... Will damit sagen, die Leute vom Service sind auch nicht mehr das was sie waren. Dass Nvidia-Karten viel (!) schneller den Geist aufgeben wie ATI muss ich ebenfalls bestätigen, was imo an den Billig-Boardpartnern liegt. Lieber eine Karte im Original-Design und auf Werbung ala Vorübertaktet/ bessere Bauteile verzichten. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel und ich vermute bei den ATI/AMD-Partnern ist es ähnlich. 

Diese Anti-Obsoleszenz-Welle sollte nicht mehr aufhören, denn das ist kapitalistisches Gift, was wir alle jeden Tag schlucken müssen. Soll von mir aus der Euro und der Dollar sterben, wenn dafür langlebige und damit umweltschonende Geräte gebaut werden. Kompatible Slots (über 20 Jahre^^) bei PC-Hardware wären schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Immer wieder neue Sockel - langsam sollte auffallen, dass wir ver*rscht werden.  
LG


----------



## X Broster (20. Mai 2012)

Natürlich ist teuer ungleich gut. Aber ich meinte die Tendenz, wer qualitativ hochwertige Produkte haben möchte, dazu gehört auch sich zu informieren, der muss Geld in die Hand nehmen. Das meine ich allg. für alle Märkte, deutsche Werkzeuge überzeugen, Fernost-Ware ist wesentlich günstiger als qulitativ minderwertiger. Da darf zum Glück jeder selbst entscheiden was er bevorzugt. 
IT-Hersteller hat Europa erfolgreich durch nichtstun nach Fernost abwandern lassen, ich setze aus diesem Grund seit langem auf hauptsächlich US-Firmen, die zwar auch in Fernost produzieren, ihren Firmensitz und somit die Entscheider aber im Westen haben. Und klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Militärische Waren, nunja gerade im elektronischen Sektor sind diese schwer zu finden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2012)

Baker79 schrieb:


> ... Die "goldenen" Kontakte an den Ram-bausteinen z.B. bestehen nur zu etwa 1% aus Gold, der Rest sind minderwertigere Metalle/Legierungen. Da fängt man doch schon an, etwas über diverse Werbeaussagen nachzudenken. Vergoldet = verarscht.


Das war noch NIE anders. Der Rest ist Kupfer, Silber, Palladium bei exakter Galvanisierung; also beileibe nichts "billiges" bei den heutigen Metallpreisen.


Andrej schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich mir heute Apple angucke,die nur 6  Monate Garantie geben auf die Akkus und 1,5 Jahre auf das Produkt geben,
> macht das einen schon nachdenklich.WIESO?


Denkst Du die anderen sind besser?
Sony gibt generell nur 1 Jahr Garantie auf Notebooks, egal was das Teil kostet.
Wenn Du dich nicht registrierst und die Mühle raucht nach einem 1 1/2 Jahren ab, hp (*h*ast *P*ech gehabt).

Epson macht das gleiche Spielchen.
Die Zeche zahlt der deutsche Händler.
Wenn er seine Kunden nicht verjagen will, tauscht er zähneknirschend das Teil um oder schickt den Kunden direkt zu Epson.
DANN gibt es plötzlich wieder zwei Jahre Garantie (ja, ja, ich weiß Gew...).
Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache, daß man EU-Recht aushebelt, man verdient ja auch massenweise hier.



Andrej schrieb:


> Weil sie wissen,dass der Akku nach ca.6 Monaten kaputt geht oder dass das Gerät nur 1,5 Jahre hält.


Das hat einen anderen Grund.
Die Li-Ionen-Akkus haben zwar eine geringe Selbstentladungsrate; diese wird aber mit einer begrenzten Ladezyklenzahl (ca. 500) und Temperaturabhängigkeit der Kapazität von der Lager- und Betriebstemperatur erkauft.

Gerade die hohen Temperaturen im Notebook machen manchem Akku recht bald den Garaus.
Umgekehrt schaden auch hoher Verbrauch bei niedriger Temperatur des Akkus, so wie es im Winter der Fall ist.

Es wären schon längst Alternativen verfügbar (LiFePO, LiFeYPO, Lithium-Luft-Akkumulator, *Lithium-Titanat-Akku* , ...).
Teilweise jahrzentelang benutzbar, hochstromfähig und temperaturunempfindlich - aber wer will das schon?



locoHC schrieb:


> ... Triff bei Panasonic meistens zu. ...


Ich hab hier eine aus dem vollen Silizium handgeschnitzte Stereoanlage von Panasonic mit Plattenspieler und Kassettenlaufwerk.
Die ist jetzt knappe 25 Jahre alt und läuft jeden Tag.
Ausgefallen sind bis jetzt ein Glühlämpchen (10 Pfg.) und ein Vorstufentransitor (ca. 1 DM). 

Das Gerät hat zwar nominell nur 2 X 13W Sinusleistung, verbläst aber jeden 200 W-PMPO-Brummer immer noch.
Der Tieftöner ist 30 cm groß und im Gehäuse befindet sich viel Holz. 

Die letzten Zahlen zur Ausfallrate von Panasonic-TV-Geräten widerlegen obige Aussage ebenfalls. 
Da liegt die Firma mit sehr deutlichem Abstand an der Spitze der Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Diweex (20. Mai 2012)

Bei Apple war das mal schlimmer. Bei den ersten IPods wurden keine Ersatzakkus hergestellt, mit der begründung, man könne sie nicht austauschen.
Sprich Akku hin -> neues Gerät. Erst durch einen Gerichtsbeschluss musste Apple dann Ersatzakkus anbieten.
Geplante Obsoleszenz ist mMn das assozialste Verhalten, dass kapitalistische Firmen an den Tag legen (oder eben versuchen geheimzuhalten).
Wen es mehr interessiert hier eine Doku von Arte Kaufen für die Müllhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube . Sehr Aufschlussreich.

gruß

diweex


----------



## takan (20. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hab hier eine aus dem vollen Silizium handgeschnitzte Stereoanlage von Panasonic mit Plattenspieler und Kassettenlaufwerk.
> Die ist jetzt knappe 25 Jahre alt und läuft jeden Tag.
> ...



hab nen 25 jahren (oder älter) alten marantz verstärker vom onkel bekommen, da war auch nur ein elko kaputt bisher (wenn der wieder kaputt geht lass ich den reparieren,das ist es mir wert), mit selbtsgebauten lautsprechern ist das besser als alles andere muss ich dir recht geben
zu den tvs, manchmal kann man auch pech haben was die haltbarkeit angeht, daraus resultiert die schlechte erfahrung, das sinnvollste es, kein fernseher zu haben, läuft ja eh nur hirnverblödung *grins grins*
in der doku wurde glaube auch angesprochen wieso die ddr "pleite" gegangen ist, deren produkte waren viel zu langliebig und somit war der markt dann gesättigt, der typ hat immer noch seinen alten kühlschrank


----------



## Dolomedes (21. Mai 2012)

Nun ich bin auch Elektroniker, Reparieren von 
TV Geräten, Stereoanlagen ect, ist für mich also kein Fremdwort.

Was die Sollbruchstellen in Geräten ect betrifft, das ist eigentlich schon seit eh und Jeh so.
Das gleiche Gilt für Serienfehler, 

Z.b. bei bestimmten anlagen geht immer mal wieder ein IC oder Kondensator Hoch nach längerer Zeit, das das Display oder Bestimmte Funktionen nicht Funktionieren,
Ich finde die Schade.

Es sollte aber auch jedem Klar Sein, das wenn man Qualität will man diese auch bezahlen muss,
Dann ist nix mehr mit TV für 300 Euro


----------



## spw (21. Mai 2012)

Jaja die gute alte zeit.....ich habe eine phillips stereoanlage aus meinem GEBURTSJAHR 1976 und die funzt immer noch  !!!  35 jahre alt LOL

sogar die boxen sind noch ok

das war damals so ein rechteckiger kasten mit plattenspieler,kassettendeck und radio leiste unter einer flachen plastikhaube mit externen mittelgrossen boxen...meeensch das ding hat immer noch nen sound und is laut )))  da kann mir jeder erzählen ,was er will.....alles nur verarsche !  

Oder mein toshiba walkman mit radioteil ,welcher aus einer dummykasssette besteht,je nach lust und laune eingelegt werden kann ! Auch vom vater geschenkt bekommen und sicher über 20 jahre alt !!

War zwar schweineteuer damals aber wie man sieht nicht unverdient.

Qualität gibts heutzutage fast nicht mehr.

Mit muss umsatz machen und dann jammern über rohstoffknappheit,abfallentsorgungskosten etc  

einfach zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und der konsument soll sich dann einschränken ??  HAHAHAH

Mir fällt nur mehr Miele ein.Alle anderen sind auf diesen zykluszug aufgesprungen.

Ich hab heute noch den miele sauger im keller,mit dem mein kinderzimmer gesaugt wurde...verwende ich zum groben saugen fürs auto


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2012)

takan schrieb:


> ... in der doku wurde glaube auch angesprochen wieso die ddr "pleite" gegangen ist, deren produkte waren viel zu langliebig und somit war der markt dann gesättigt,  ...


 Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Ein alter HiFi 50 hatte 2 x KD 607 in der Endstufe pro Kanal mit Komplementärwandler von NPN auf PNP der zweiten Halbwelle.
Die nominale Leistung betrug 25W Sinus pro Kanal.
Der KD 503 hatte aber 70W maximale Verlustleistung.
Die waren auch mit einigen Änderungen auch aus dem Teil rauszukitzeln. 

Der Frequenzgang betrug 40-20.000 Hz.
Die Rauschwerte waren etwas höher, aber ein Leerlaufrauschen hat man auch bei Vollaussteuerung nie gehört.
Das haben meist die schlechte Hochtöner geschluckt.

Da konnte man hinten einen Schraubenschlüssel quer reinwerfen, die Mühle war nicht kaputtzukriegen.
Viele der sehr teuren Teile (ca.: 1.000 DDR-Mark - wesentlich mehr als der Durchschnittsverdienst damals) laufen heute noch.


----------



## Gast201808272 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich benutze noch täglich einen Fön aus DDR-Zeiten. Der ist mindestens 25-30 Jahre alt und funktioniert noch wunderbar.
Nachdem mir der (gefühlt) 10. Westfön kaputt ging, hatte ich es satt.
Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es heute keinen Fön gibt, der diese Lebensdauer auch nur annähernd erreichen würde.


----------



## CryxDX2 (21. Mai 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es heute keinen Fön gibt, der diese Lebensdauer auch nur annähernd erreichen würde.


 
Doch, wenn man ihn nicht benutzt. 

Aber mal zum ernst. Ich habe auch noch ein altes SternRadio von meiner Mutter bekommen, das hat die sich zur Jugendweihe damals gekauft.
ist jetzt ca 35jahre alt. Ist mit Kasette und Radio und allem drum und dran....
Das Teil läuft und läuft und läuft..... sogar noch mit Batterien. Also die Batterien sind nicht so alt aber der kann mit denen betrieben werden und die halten dann auch noch relativ lange.


----------



## Toseman (21. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Baker79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die "goldenen" Kontakte an den  Ram-bausteinen z.B. bestehen nur zu etwa 1% aus Gold, der Rest sind  minderwertigere Metalle/Legierungen. Da fängt man doch schon an, etwas  über diverse Werbeaussagen nachzudenken. Vergoldet = verarscht.
> ...


Stimmt, außerdem ist es technisch hochgradig sinnfrei, Leiterbahnen aus massivem Gold zu machen. Gold ist nämlich eigentlich gar kein guter Leiter (und außerdem natürlich wahnsinnig teuer). Es sorgt eben nur an den Kontakten dafür, dass das (WESENTLICH besser leitende Kupfer) nicht korrodiert. Kupferoxid widerum hat nämlich einen ziemlich hohen Widerstand.


Teilweise liegt die begrenzte Lebensdauer aber auch gar nicht an der geplanten Obsoleszenz sondern an Managern, die ohne jede technische Vorbildung in leitenden Positionen von Technologieunternehmen gesetzt werden. Da wird dann eben auch mal die Warnung des Entwicklungsingenieurs aus politischen Gründen ignoriert oder vom bekannten, verlässlichen Zulieferer auf einen neuen gewechselt, da dieser behauptet, die Komponenten, die die Spezifikationen NATÜRLICH erfüllen, zu einen niedrigeren Preis liefern zu können.

Resultat: Der neue kann die Qualität des alten Zulieferers nicht erreichen, die Endgerätequalität sinkt und der alte Zulieferer ist entweder pleite und kann die höherwertigen Komponenten nicht mehr liefern oder die Manager können nicht zugeben, dass sie eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben (bzw. haben Angst um ihre Boni, die sie durch die von ihnen erreichten Einsparungen bekommen).

Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber auch sagen, dass es wirtschaftlich durchaus auch noch verlockend ist, bei Massenartikeln halbe Centbeträge einzusparen. 0,5Ct mal 5 Mio Geräte macht am Ende doch ein ordentliches Sümmchen...

Parallel arbeitet die Wirtschaft (zumindest die Börsennotierten Unternehmen) immernoch nach dem Prinzip des exponentiellen Wachstums: Jedes Jahr muss die Gewinnsteigerung über der des Vorjahres liegen (im Extremfall jedes Quartal). Jeder normalintelligente Mensch weiß, dass exponentielles Wachstum zeitlich nicht unbegrenzt möglich ist. 
Ob das auf einer Elite-Businesschool allerdings so gelehrt wird, bezweifel ich doch stark (oder man nimmt wissend in Kauf, dass das entsprechend "optimierte" Unternehmen eben hin und wieder kollabiert).

Letztendlich müssen wir uns aber auch an unsere eigene Nase fassen: Wieviele von uns sind nicht neidisch, wenn der Nachbar mal wieder ein neueres Technikspielzeug hat als wir? Und wer ist bereit, wie früher durchaus üblich, ein halbes Jahresgehalt oder mehr (und ich meine nicht das Gehalt vom Zeitungsaustragen, sondern das eines nach Tarif bezahlten Facharbeiters) für einen Fernseher oder einen Kleiderschrank auszugeben, auch wenn dieser dann mehr Qualität verspricht?


----------



## rehacomp (22. Mai 2012)

takan schrieb:


> in der doku wurde glaube auch angesprochen wieso die ddr "pleite" gegangen ist, deren produkte waren viel zu langliebig und somit war der markt dann gesättigt, der typ hat immer noch seinen alten kühlschrank


 
Das hat auch damit zu tun, das die DDR nach dem Krieg von den Siegern "ausgeraubt" wurde und dann aus wenig viel gemacht werden musste und lange halten musste. Da war kein platz für die geplante Obsoleszenz.

Das was bei Apple und Ihren Akkus angeht, ist oberster misst. Nicht austauschbar und trotzdem nur 6 Mon. Garantie. Kenne ich auch nur von Apple.

Geplante Obsoleszenz wäre OK, wenn dann wenigstens auch zu 100% wiederverwertet wird und nicht alles auf irgendwelchen Müllhalden landen würde.
Wir müllen uns selbst zu und die Rohstoffe werden auch nicht ewig halten.

Irgendwann kommen wir dann zu "Wall-E, der letzte räumt die Erde auf"
Es wird wirklich Zeit, das Produkte von der Entstehung bis zum Recycling geplan werden müssen. In Verantwortung des Herstellers.


----------



## Alex555 (22. Mai 2012)

Dan23 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel sind Notebooks von vielen Herstellern, allen voran HP (und auch deren Compaq-NBs).
> Erst vor kurzem habe ich einem Kumpel ein ca. 3 Jahre altes Compaq-NB komplett auseinanderbauen müssen (wirklich alles auseinander gebaut bis auf das letzte Teil!), da der Lüfter und die gesamte Kühlkonstruktion nicht über eine Klappe zugänglich waren.
> Das ist doch von denen so gewollt!
> Das NB, bzw. der Lüfter und die Vents an der Heatpipe verstopfen nach ca. 1-3 Jahren mit einer dicken Staubschicht (seine war ca. 3 cm dick und sah eher wie ein Fleeceteppich aus), das NB kann die Wärme nicht mehr abführen und irgendein Bauteil erleidet einen Hitzeschaden.
> ...


 Kenne ich, ist bei meinem Studio 1555 genauso. Wollte eigentlich mal den Lüfter säubern, aber das komplette nb zerlegen?? 
Generell wird es immer schwieriger, NBs selbst zu warten, ausgenommen sind Clevo Barebones, die sind genial was die Wartung anbelangt (1Klappe, alles, wirklich alles, zugänglich!). Ich kann Superwip bloß zustimmen: Boykottiert Produkte, die so einen Anschein haben. 
Beim Notebook meines Bruders (acer) ist die Akkukapazität nach nicht mal einem Jahr um 43% zurückgegangen (akkuverschleiß) ! 
WTF, er hat den Akku nie unter 20% laufen lassen, und beim stationären gebrauch den akku raus  
Es gibt noch andere Produkte wie zum beispiel meine PSP 2004: Der Akku ist generell leer, wenn ich mal nicht jeden tag dran bin. 
Beim Nintendo DS gibt es das nicht, da ist der akku auch noch nach einem halben jahr geladen, also auch wieder mist! 
Wir können von glück reden dass in der Desktop PC branche so viel konkurrenz herrscht, dass wir freie Auswahl haben. 
Fazit: Ihr habt es selbst in der Hand, Billigware links liegen zu lassen, und auf qualität zu setzen.


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2012)

Ein oft vergessener Aspekt bei der Geplanten Obsoleszenz findet sich auch im Software Bereich: ältere Produkte werden nicht geupdatet, der Kunde wird so zu einem Neukauf gezwungen; Paradebeispiele sind diverseste Smartphones der jüngeren Vergangenheit.



> Stimmt, außerdem ist es technisch hochgradig sinnfrei, Leiterbahnen aus massivem Gold zu machen. Gold ist nämlich eigentlich gar kein guter Leiter (und außerdem natürlich wahnsinnig teuer). Es sorgt eben nur an den Kontakten dafür, dass das (WESENTLICH besser leitende Kupfer) nicht korrodiert. Kupferoxid widerum hat nämlich einen ziemlich hohen Widerstand.


 
Gold ist ein guter Leiter. Kupfer oder Silber leiten zwar noch ein wenig besser aber das wars dann im Wesentlichen auch.

Gold: ~45MS/m
Kupfer: ~59MS/m
Silber: ~61MS/m
Aluminium (als Vergleich; gilt allgemein noch als "guter" Leiter): ~38MS/m
reines Eisen: ~10MS/m
Edelstahl 1.4301 (vergleichsweise schlecht leitendes Metall): ~1,4MS/m

Das Stecker nur vergoldet werden hat tatsächlich vor allem Kostengründe. Aber mangelnde Qualität hat nicht zwangsweise etwas mit *geplanter* Obsoleszez zu tun.

Das Leiterbahnen auf Platinen nicht aus Gold gefertigt werden hat auch völlig andere Gründe; einerseits wäre es völlig sinnfrei (zum Teil werden sie aber aus optischen oder Korrosionsschutz Gründen ebenfalls vergoldet, was in der Praxis in diesem Fall ganauso gut ist, da Platinen üblicherweise nicht mechanisch beansprucht werden), Gold lässt sich auch kaum ätzen, Goldplatinen wären also schwerer zu fertigen, vor allem in der Massenproduktion.

Bondingdrähte werden aber meist aus Gold gefertigt.



> Teilweise liegt die begrenzte Lebensdauer aber auch gar nicht an der geplanten Obsoleszenz sondern an Managern, die ohne jede technische Vorbildung in leitenden Positionen von Technologieunternehmen gesetzt werden. Da wird dann eben auch mal die Warnung des Entwicklungsingenieurs aus politischen Gründen ignoriert oder vom bekannten, verlässlichen Zulieferer auf einen neuen gewechselt, da dieser behauptet, die Komponenten, die die Spezifikationen NATÜRLICH erfüllen, zu einen niedrigeren Preis liefern zu können.
> 
> Resultat: Der neue kann die Qualität des alten Zulieferers nicht erreichen, die Endgerätequalität sinkt und der alte Zulieferer ist entweder pleite und kann die höherwertigen Komponenten nicht mehr liefern oder die Manager können nicht zugeben, dass sie eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen haben (bzw. haben Angst um ihre Boni, die sie durch die von ihnen erreichten Einsparungen bekommen).


 
Nicht zu unterschätzen sind auch simple Designfehler, die auf zu großen Zeitdruck bei der Entwicklung zurückzuführen sind (im Elektronikbereich heute vielfach üblich). Derartiges gab es bekanntlich schon in den besten Produktserien.



> Das hat auch damit zu tun, das die DDR nach dem Krieg von den Siegern "ausgeraubt" wurde und dann aus wenig viel gemacht werden musste und lange halten musste. Da war kein platz für die geplante Obsoleszenz.


 
In einer kommunistischen Wirtschaft ist geplante Obsoleszenz völlig sinnlos (mit Ausnahme von Produkten, die primär für den Export gedacht sind)

Denn wie gesagt: die geplante Obsoleszenz nützt nur den Unternehmen, die sie betreiben, gesamtwirtschaftlich schadet sie aber

Dennoch bedeutet das freilich noch lange nicht, dass Produkte aus solchen Ländern prinzipiell hochwertiger sind, denn es gibt eben auch andere Gründe für eine begrenzte Lebensdauer, umgekehrt sind auch bei weitem nicht alle Produkte der freien Marktwirtschaft von geplanter Obsoleszenz betroffen.

Geplante Obsoleszenz findet man vor allem bei Produkten, die von nur vergleichsweise wenigen Herstellern angeboten werden, bei denen es wenig Innovation gibt (und somit wenig Motivation für den Kunden in Zukunft neue Produkte zu kaufen solange das vorhandene noch funktioniert), die betroffenen Produkte sind auch meist für technisch wenig versierte Endverbraucher im Massenmarkt gedacht.



> Geplante Obsoleszenz wäre OK, wenn dann wenigstens auch zu 100% wiederverwertet wird und nicht alles auf irgendwelchen Müllhalden landen würde.
> Wir müllen uns selbst zu und die Rohstoffe werden auch nicht ewig halten.


 
Nein, sie wäre nicht okay.

Ich will jedenfalls nicht regelmäßig das selbe Produkt neu kaufen nur weil es regelmäßig kaputt wird...

Ein Produkt sollte so lange halten, wie das eben technisch zu dem bezahlten Preis möglich ist; enthält das Produkt Verschleißteile sollten diese einfach und ohne große Fachkenntnis ausgetauscht werden können. Es gibt ebenso zahllose Beispiele für Produkte die nach dieser Philosophie entwickelt wurden wie Produkte, die eben (zum Teil eben auch mit voller Absicht) nicht für die Ewigkeit gedacht sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Keines meiner Produkte hat jemals direkt nach der Garantiezeit den Geist aufgegeben. 
Mag sein, das es z.B. bei Hifigeräten im unteren Preisbereich Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit gibt. Bei höherwertigen Produkten ist das da jedenfalls nicht so.

Auch bei meinem aktuellen Rechner kann ich nach 8 Jahren Laufzeit(!) nicht erkennen, dass er demnächst die Grätsche macht. Lediglich die Leistung ist mittlerweile unterirdisch, aber das ist ja klar.

Mein letztes Handy ist 5 Jahre glaufen und hat dann vor 4 Wochen den Geist aufgegeben bzw. dessen Akku. Mein letzter Fernseher hat 10 Jahre gehalten. In beiden Fällen hab ich allerdings nicht mal über ne Reparatur nachgedacht, weil ich ja auch nen Flatscreen bzw. nen Androiden wollte.

Autos sind z.B. auch immer zuverlässiger geworden. Früher war es z.B. undenkbar 100.000km ohne einen ausserplanmäßigen Werkstattbesuch zurückzulegen. Mir gelingt das mit meinem aktuellen Bock (hoffentlich) gerade zum 4. Mal in Folge innerhalb von 12 Jahren! Wenn ich da an meine ersten Autos denke...

Elektrowerkzeug (da hab ich so einiges) ist mir noch nie vor der Zeit kaputt gegangen, trotz Hausbau, Renovierungsarbeiten und Hobbyschreinerei! Lediglich bei Abbrucharbeiten ist mir mal ne Hilti verreckt (25 Jahre alt), für die es nicht mal mehr Ersatzteile gab...

Es ist nicht so, dass bei mir nix verreckt, aber eben eigentlich immer nach einer von mir als angemessen beurteilter Zeit. Ausnahmen sind z.B. mein letzter Fön (Babliss - schreiben die sich so?), der allerdings nachdem er 4x aus 1,5m Höhe auf den Fliesenboden geknallt war (Kinder...) auch allen Grund zur Aufgabe hatte. Davor ist er allerdings 10 Jahre tadellos gelaufen oder mein VfB Toaster (ähnlicher Grund).

Ich finde, wenn man nicht jeden Mist kauft, ein wenig auf Qualität achtet, sorgsam mit den Sachen umgeht, dann muss man nicht permanent was neues kaufen weil es direkt nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputtgeht. Natürlich kann man auch dann mal Pech haben (mein D-Link Wlan Router ist nach 4 Wochen kaputt gewesen - Garantiefall). 

Der Vorteil in der Marktwirtschaft ist eben, dass schlechte Hersteller eben auch vom Markt verschwinden, wenn sie nicht besser werden. Es ist daher auch völlig unangebracht auf die Politiker zu schimpfen und denen - einmal mehr - Abzockermentalität und Untätigkeit vorzuwerfen. Der Markt wird eben in erster Linie auch von den Verbrauchern mitgesteuert und net vom Bürokratismus. Wohin der führt kann man ja u.a. in Griechenland sehen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ... Der Vorteil in der Marktwirtschaft ist eben, dass schlechte Hersteller eben auch vom Markt verschwinden, wenn sie nicht besser werden. Es ist daher auch völlig unangebracht auf die Politiker zu schimpfen und denen - einmal mehr - Abzockermentalität und Untätigkeit vorzuwerfen. Der Markt wird eben in erster Linie auch von den Verbrauchern mitgesteuert und net vom Bürokratismus. Wohin der führt kann man ja u.a. in Griechenland sehen...


 Auf welchem Planeten (Quadrant -> Galaxie -> Sonnensystem) lebst Du denn?

Der Markt wird vom Verbraucher gesteuert ->.
Ein Märchen aus dem 18. Jahrhundert.

Seit wann den das?
So wie die Benzinpreise vom Tankverhalten beeinflußbar sind?
Oder die Strompreise durch die freie Anbieterwahl "gesunken" sind?
Glaubst Du wirklich jede Lüge der Propagandamaschine?

Wieso wird der Spritpreis nicht durch Senkung der Verbrauchssteuern reguliert?
Weil der Staat an jedem Liter ca. 95 Cent zur Zeit verdient?
DAS ist keine Raffgier?

Die Griechenwaren vor dem Euro-Beitritt schon Pleite.
Die Banken wußten das auf Heller und Pfennig.
Die Politik hat dann gesagt "bast scho .." - ein Elfmeter für die Spekulationsbanker.

Und als es dann die Kasse gesprengt hat waren alle am Heulen und die Schuldigen (POLITIK und *BANKEN*) werden nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen. 
Warum sollten sie sich auch selber in den Allerwertesten treten. 
Der liebe Verbraucher zahlt es doch.
Wenn nicht sofort, dann später mit Zins und Zinseszins für die Urenkel.

Und falls Du es immer noch nicht begriffen hast:

GELD regiert die Welt.

Der Konsument ist nur ein notwendiger Kostenfaktor (human ressource) im variablen Kapital bei der Erwirtschaftung des Mehrwertes.
Denn aus c+v wird nun mal durch die Produktion c+v+m.
Und den lieben Mehrwert m fährt man nun mal erst bei Verkauf der Ware an den Verbraucher ein.
Zu sagen hat der Verbraucher GAR NICHTS, zu bestimmen erst Recht nichts.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2012)

Hier in PCGH hat doch auch ein Redakteur seine negativen Erfahrungen mit Druckern gemacht, wo ein Mini-Teil mit seeeeeehr geringen Kosten hops gegangen ist und die Firma meinte, "Neukauf, weil total defekt".

Ein Bekannter und Samsung-Drucker: Es gibt Ländercodes auf Druckerpatronen... sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Auf welchem Planeten (Quadrant -> Galaxie -> Sonnensystem) lebst Du denn?
> 
> Der Markt wird vom Verbraucher gesteuert ->.
> Ein Märchen aus dem 18. Jahrhundert.
> ...



Nun zum einen hat die Qualität der Ware nix, aber auch rein gar nix mit den Spritpreisen oder Steuern zu tun - aber Glückwunsch, den Quervergleich macht dir so schnell keiner nach! Das hat mit Propaganda auch nichts zu tun, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Obendrein sind auch Steuern oder deren Erhöhung kein Zeichen von Raffgier des Politiker, schließlich werden die nicht anteilig als Erfolgsprämie an den Steuereinnahmen beteiligt. Sondern müssen sich mit ihren mMn viel zu niedrigen Gehältern zufriedengeben (In der Wirtschaft würde niemand an ähnlich verantwortlicher Stelle für das Geld arbeiten!).

Der Verbraucher regelt den Markt (nicht alleine, aber maßgeblich). Ein Unternehmen, das am Markt vorbei produziert, sei es in Punkto Lebensdauer oder sonstiger Parameter wird über kurz oder lang verschwinden. Das ist schon unzählige Male passiert und wird auch weiter passieren. Dem Staat und den Politikern ist das normalerweise egal (zu recht), da es unterm Strich egal ist ob du deine Produkte bei Samsung, Lidl oder Apple kaufst. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn auch wirklich große Teile der Konsumenten so unzufrieden sind, dass sie die Produkte nicht (mehr) kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (23. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass viele Konsumenten bei vielen Produkten vor dem Kauf nicht oder nur schwer einschätzen können, wie langlebig es ist bzw. ob geplante Obsoleszenz vorliegt. Außerdem denken viele, vor allem bei billigeren Produkten immernoch, dass es sich jeweils um einen Einzelfall handelt.

Mehr als Tests lesen, auf eine modulare Bauweise, ausführliche technische Dokumentation (öffentliches Wartungshandbuch) und lange Garantiezeit achten und das Gerät auf offensichtliche mechanische Schwachstellen zu überprüfen kann man sowieso nicht. Viele Produkte sind heutzutage garnicht lang genug auf dem Markt um zum Zeitpunkt eines Neukaufs bereits Langzeiterfahrungen einholen zu können...

Will man ganz sicher gehen kann man, wie gesagt, auch zumindest der *geplanten* Obsoleszenz entkommen indem man nicht auf Consumer Produkte sondern Produkte für proffessionelle, am besten militärische oder industrielle Anwendunge zurückgreift.

Eine öffentliche Datenbank, die Schwachstellen von Produkten anprangert und Lösungsmöglichkeiten bietet, wie eben murks-nein-danke.eu kann aber sicherlich helfen die Situation zu verbessern.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2012)

Sich vorher zu informieren hat noch nie geschadet, allerdings würde ich generell von Produkten absehen, die eine extrem kurze Produktlebenszeit aufweisen. Auch in den dafür anfälligen Branchen gibt es Beispiele für Firmen, bei denen das nicht so ist.

Manchen Leuten ist sowieso nicht zu helfen, wer nur nach geiz ist geil schaut ist selbst Schuld. Gerade bei Anschaffungen die einen gewissen Wert überschreiten sollte man neben nach Möglichkeit im guten Fachhandel einkaufen. Dort gibt es neben der Beratung - auch zum Thema Langlebigkeit - noch einen vernünftigen Service und ggf. Kulanz!

Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt einfach professionelle Produkte kaufen (in meinem Fall z.B. Bosch blau statt No-Name Werkzeug). Dann entgeht man dem Schlimmsten.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Verbraucher regelt den Markt, d.h. im Gegenzug: Er bekommt auch das was er verdient hat.


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt einfach professionelle Produkte kaufen (in meinem Fall z.B. Bosch blau statt No-Name Werkzeug). Dann entgeht man dem Schlimmsten.
> 
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Verbraucher regelt den Markt, d.h. im Gegenzug: Er bekommt auch das was er verdient hat.


 
Ich würde auch keinen blauen Bosch Akkuschrauber kaufen, wenn ich ihn nur 1x im Jahr verwende...
Verallgemeinern kann man das nicht so einfach.

Und noch was: Der Verbraucher regelt den Markt nur bei vollkommener Konkurrenz. Die haben wir allerdings in vielen Bereichen bei weitem nicht mehr. Das sind Märchen, die in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften noch propagiert werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Obendrein sind auch Steuern oder deren Erhöhung kein Zeichen von Raffgier des Politiker, schließlich werden die nicht anteilig als Erfolgsprämie an den Steuereinnahmen beteiligt.


 Ach was.
Und von den Steuern werden sie auch nicht bezahlt.
Und eine 5%ige Gehaltserhöhung haben sie sich auch nicht mal eben dieses Jahr selber verordnet.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sondern müssen sich mit ihren mMn viel zu niedrigen Gehältern zufriedengeben (In der Wirtschaft würde niemand an ähnlich verantwortlicher Stelle für das Geld arbeiten!).


 Das mag sein.
Sie liefern aber auch keinerlei wertige Gegenleistung.
Schau Dir den Gesetzes- und Verordnungswust mal an.
Da blicken selbst die Anwälte nicht mehr durch.

Die Legislative hatte 60 Jahre Zeit mit diesem Haufen Mist aufzuräumen.
Was ist passiert?
Richtig: NICHTS.

Und wenn mal wirklich was aus der Hauptstadt kommt, ist es meist lückenhaft und mit Fehlern nur so gepflastert.
Wir sind eines der wenigen Länder der Welt, indem man am Kreisverkehr 20 statt 4 Schilder aufstellen MUß, weil es die Politik nicht fertigbringt, einen einzigen Paragraphen im Verkehrsrecht zu ändern.

Kein Normalbürger kann ohne Hilfe seine Steuererklärung ausfüllen, weil dort in purem Aktionismus (ja, da wird mal so getan, als ob man arbeitet) stündlich Gesetze geändert werden.
Ohne den ganzen Abschreibungs- und Subventionsmurks zum Nutzen der Großindustrie (die zahlen fast keine Steuern, wenn man mal die Bilanzen genau liest) paßte die Steuererklärung wirklich auf ein A4-Blatt.

Stattdessen erhält die Firma Porsche 5 Millionen Euro für die Entwicklung eines sauteuren Luxushybridfahrzeuges, welches niemand kauft. Porsche macht zur zeit übrigens satte Gewinne ... .



Zappaesk schrieb:


> der Verbraucher regelt den Markt, ...


Träum' schön weiter.


----------



## Oromus (23. Mai 2012)

Also teuer = gut ist leider nicht immer so, aber manchmal stimmt es einfach.

Mein 22" Monitor von Samsung ist jetzt mittlerweile auch schon knapp 3 Jahre alt und macht absolut keine Mucken.

Ich habe noch eine alte Logitech Tastatur von 2003 und die läuft heute noch ohne Probleme. (Ich nutze diese Tastatur im Geschäft seit knapp 3 Jahren)

Ausserdem existiert noch ein Grundig-Fernseher von 1990. Der funktioniert auch noch ohne Probleme. Sogar die Fernbedienung. 

Mal ein Gegenbeispiel: Thema Waschmaschine meiner Eltern: Bosch Waschmaschine hat 18 Jahre gehalten, gekauft vor meiner Geburt. Miele Waschmaschine hat auch 18 Jahre gehalten. Diese Maschine hat vor circa 3 Jahren die Grätsche gemacht. Jetzt steht wieder eine Miele bei meinen Eltern. Ich persönlich habe "nur" eine Bosch und hatte davor eine Privileg (die hat knapp 4 Jahre gehalten)


Wenn es wenigstens Sollbruchstellen wären die kostengünstig zu reparieren wären. Leider sind es meistens Teile die teuerer sind als wenn man etwas Neues kauft.


----------



## Superwip (23. Mai 2012)

> Wenn es wenigstens Sollbruchstellen wären die kostengünstig zu reparieren wären. Leider sind es meistens Teile die teuerer sind als wenn man etwas Neues kauft.


 
Na ja... kommt darauf an.

Elektronische Bauelemente kosten meist nur wenige Cent und im Zeitalter von CNC Fräsen und 3D Druckern kann man auch die allermeisten mechanische Teile aus Kunststoff oder Metall recht preiswert "nachbauen", auch Gewebeteile lassen sich nähen/flicken (das ist eh ein alter Hut)

Richtig problematisch sind vor allem hochintegrierte, nicht standardisierte, komplex aufgebaute Bauteile, wie etwa Akkus, LCD oder OLED Displays und dergleichen oder zum Teil auch spezielle Steckverbindungen; lästig ist auch, dass einige Hersteller -Apple ist hier ein Paradebeispiel- einfach nicht wollen, dass man ihre Produkte repariert und aktiv versuchen sie so zu bauen, dass man sie nur schlecht öffnen und warten kann- aber darauf kann man einfach vor dem Kauf achten.

Und wie gesagt: wenn man viel Wert auf Zuverlässigkeit legt findet man in fast allen Produktkathegorien, selbst im Bereich der klassischen Unterhaltungselektronik -meist etwas teurere- Produkte, die mit einer hohen Zuverlässigkeit punkten können.


Beispiel: 

Fernseher: Auf den ersten Blick eine Produktklasse, in der es vor allem für Consumer ausgelegte Produkte gibt, die wahrscheinlich nicht auf eine sehr hohe Langlebigkeit ausgelegt wurden und die möglicherweise sogar von geplanter Obsoleszenz betroffen sind. Doch sind herkömmliche TVs alternativenlos?

Nein! Eine Alternative wären etwa Public/Info Displays, die z.B. für Anzeigetafeln auf Flughäfen gedacht sind. Sie sind für den _Dauerbetrieb_, auch unter relativ wiedrigen Bedingungen ausgelegt und meist in jeder Hinsicht wesentlich robuster und langlebiger als herkömmliche TVs. Dafür zahlt man dann eben ~das doppelte, das man für einen vergleichbaren TV zahlt, 3D gibt es (meist) auch nicht und auch keinen TV Tuner- ein HTPC oder ein externer Tuner/Receiver ist also Pflicht, sollte aber kein großes Problem sein

-> es gibt in wirklich fast jeder Produktkathegorie Geräte, die von Grundauf auf hohe Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit optimiert wurden.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ach was.
> Und von den Steuern werden sie auch nicht bezahlt.
> Und eine 5%ige Gehaltserhöhung haben sie sich auch nicht mal eben dieses Jahr selber verordnet.



Die werden aber net mehr bezahlt, wenn die Steuern erhöht werden. 5% Lohnerhöhung, so wenig? Ein bisschen weniger Polemik und mehr Fakten wären angebracht. Ja, die Diäten sind um 5% erhöht worden - aber das erste Mal seit wann? Wie viele Lohnerhöhungen hast du seither bekommen und die sind in Summe wie viel Prozent? Unterm Strich wachsen die Gehälter in sehr vielen Branchen weitaus stärker als es die Diäten tun. Passt halt net in die Mär von den Abzockenden Politikern und wird deshalb an den meisten Stammtischen verschwiegen!




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das mag sein.
> Sie liefern aber auch keinerlei wertige Gegenleistung.
> Schau Dir den Gesetzes- und Verordnungswust mal an.
> Da blicken selbst die Anwälte nicht mehr durch.
> ...



Ich habe ganz vergessen, dass in Deutschland ja nix zusammenläuft, die Wirtschaft darniederliegt und auch noch Weltuntergangsjahr ist!  Mensch schau dich mal um! Natürlich ist net alles super was gemacht wird, aber nichts desto trotz ist es einfach lachhaft den Politikern generell Untätigkeit und Unvermögen vorzuwerfen. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wenn mal wirklich was aus der Hauptstadt kommt, ist es meist lückenhaft und mit Fehlern nur so gepflastert.
> Wir sind eines der wenigen Länder der Welt, indem man am Kreisverkehr 20 statt 4 Schilder aufstellen MUß, weil es die Politik nicht fertigbringt, einen einzigen Paragraphen im Verkehrsrecht zu ändern.



Richtig, alles Mist! Deswegen gehts uns auch so erbärmlich schlecht, auf den Straßen verhungern die Leute, massenhaft werden Leute an Kreisverkehren überfahren, schlimm!
Wobei man richtigerweise sagen muss, dass die Deutschen gefühlt auch das einzige Volk sind, die einen Kreisverkehr nie blicken werden - oder das Reißverschlussverfahren... und dann noch dazu blinken, das schaffen viele nicht alles gleichzeitig. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kein Normalbürger kann ohne Hilfe seine Steuererklärung ausfüllen, weil dort in purem Aktionismus (ja, da wird mal so getan, als ob man arbeitet) stündlich Gesetze geändert werden.
> Ohne den ganzen Abschreibungs- und Subventionsmurks zum Nutzen der Großindustrie (die zahlen fast keine Steuern, wenn man mal die Bilanzen genau liest) paßte die Steuererklärung wirklich auf ein A4-Blatt.



Das deutsche Steuerrecht ist sicher (mit) das komplizierteste auf der Welt, allerdings kann ein normaler Angestellter, der einigermaßen geradeaus denken kann locker seine Steuererklärung selber machen. Ich mach meine z.B. auch selber und ich bin nebenher noch Stromerzeuger und Vermieter, d.h. ich muss die Bögen auch noch ausfüllen. Soo komplex ist das auch net, wenngleich ich es nicht gern mach und ich dir Recht gebe, das es auch einfacher gehen sollte.

Aber für dich ist es ja einfach (beneidenswert so ein Weltbild!)! Schuld sind an allem die Politiker und natürlich die Großindustrie - stecken eh alle unter einer Decke, bla bla bla... Was ist mit den Subventionen für Private? Ehegattensplittung, Kilometergeld (völliger Unsinn!), Solarförderung (zu hoch!)... Ich profitiere davon in sicherlich in Summe im 5-stelligen Bereich jedes Jahr, aber dennoch das gehört - wie die meisten anderen Subventionen auch - alles reduziert oder eben noch besser abgeschafft. 
Industrie zu Subventionieren ist sicherlich auch stark überdenkenswert, allerdings schafft es halt richtig eingesetzt auch Wettbewerbsvorteile für die Firmen und damit im Idealfall Arbeisplätze und damit werden eben auch Teile der Subventionen rückfließen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stattdessen erhält die Firma Porsche 5 Millionen Euro für die Entwicklung eines sauteuren Luxushybridfahrzeuges, welches niemand kauft. Porsche macht zur zeit übrigens satte Gewinne ... .



Wie der Zufall so will, kenn ich mich in dem Bereich ganz gut aus und kann nur sagen, was sind denn 5 Millionen? Damit lässt sich kein Auto entwickeln. Da kann der Staat auch nur einen Zuschuss geben um eine Grundlagenentwicklung zu subventionieren. Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber unterm Strich profitiert langfristig u.U. der Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland. Die aktuell zu kaufenden Hybriden sind ja schließlich nur ein grünes Feigenblatt und haben mit Umweltschutz nur sehr rudimentär zu tun. Da sollte sich entwicklungstechnisch was tun, wenn es zukünftig tatsächlich was helfen soll.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Träum' schön weiter.


Mach ich! Aber mit dem Thema hat das eigentlich nix zu tun.

Aber genug OT, weiter im Thema...



Hilps schrieb:


> Ich würde auch keinen blauen Bosch Akkuschrauber kaufen, wenn ich ihn nur 1x im Jahr verwende...
> Verallgemeinern kann man das nicht so einfach.


 
Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben - "in meinem Fall"! Jeder kann sein Geld nur einmal ausgeben und muss überlegen wie er es für sich am Sinnvollsten einsetzt. Das ist in meinem Fall eben z.B. ein blauer Akkuschrauber (na gut ich habe 2  )



Hilps schrieb:


> Und noch was: Der Verbraucher regelt den Markt nur bei vollkommener Konkurrenz. Die haben wir allerdings in vielen Bereichen bei weitem nicht mehr. Das sind Märchen, die in den Wirtschaftswissenschaften noch propagiert werden.



Es funktioniert auch bei nicht vollkommener Konkurrenz, eben nur nicht so effizient. Wenn ein (Quasi-)Monopolist die Kunden nicht zufriedenstellt, dann wird es über kurz oder lang einen Konkurrenten geben. Dafür gibts ja Beispiele aktuell z.B. das Thema seltene Erden.Nachdem China als Quasimonopolist die Kunden nicht mehr zufriedenstellt bzgl. Menge und Preis werden an dieversen Standorten weltweit (das Zeug kommt ja praktisch überall vor) die Produktionen hochgefahren bzw. neu aufgebaut. Das dauert zwar ne Weile, aber in absehbarer Zeit gibts da wieder Konkurrenz.

Ich gebe dir aber Recht, dass es schon Bereiche gibt, in denen es nicht so klappt wie es könnte (nur 2 ernstzunehmende GPU Hersteller, nur einer für CPUs,...). Der Verbraucher kann den Markt aber auch  nur regeln, wenn sich eine ausreichend große Verbrauchergruppe findet, die etwas ändern will. Solange es z.B. einen Markt für Plastikbecherboxen gibt besteht ja auch kein Grund da wieder Joghurt reinzumachen... SUV KFZs z.B. braucht keiner, haben eigentlich für normale Fahrer praktisch nur Nachteile, aber der Verbraucher hat hier den Markt dahin geregelt, dass mittlerweile jeder Hersteller so eine (oder mehrere) Gurke am Start hat. Vor 20 Jahren gabs das in der Form noch nicht, da wurden die Amis, die so Dinger fuhren belächelt. Jetzt braucht jeder so nen Spritfresser (und dabei beschweren sich alle über die Spritpreise)...


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Mai 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es ist nicht immer einfach hochwertige/langlebige Produkte beim Kauf als solche zu erkennen, insbesondere im Bereich der Unterhaltungselektronik.
> 
> Und das teuer nicht unbedingt mit gut und langlebig gleichzusetzen ist sollte auch klar sein.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, versuch doch mal einen gescheiten Drucker für einen Heimanwender zu finden^^


----------



## Superwip (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, Drucker sind echt ein Problem, vor allem _Farbdrucker_, das stimmt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es funktioniert auch bei nicht vollkommener Konkurrenz, eben nur nicht so effizient. Wenn ein (Quasi-)Monopolist die Kunden nicht zufriedenstellt, dann wird es über kurz oder lang einen Konkurrenten geben. Dafür gibts ja Beispiele aktuell z.B. das Thema seltene Erden.Nachdem China als Quasimonopolist die Kunden nicht mehr zufriedenstellt bzgl. Menge und Preis werden an dieversen Standorten weltweit (das Zeug kommt ja praktisch überall vor) die Produktionen hochgefahren bzw. neu aufgebaut. Das dauert zwar ne Weile, aber in absehbarer Zeit gibts da wieder Konkurrenz.
> 
> Ich gebe dir aber Recht, dass es schon Bereiche gibt, in denen es nicht so klappt wie es könnte (nur 2 ernstzunehmende GPU Hersteller, nur einer für CPUs,...). Der Verbraucher kann den Markt aber auch  nur regeln, wenn sich eine ausreichend große Verbrauchergruppe findet, die etwas ändern will. Solange es z.B. einen Markt für Plastikbecherboxen gibt besteht ja auch kein Grund da wieder Joghurt reinzumachen... SUV KFZs z.B. braucht keiner, haben eigentlich für normale Fahrer praktisch nur Nachteile, aber der Verbraucher hat hier den Markt dahin geregelt, dass mittlerweile jeder Hersteller so eine (oder mehrere) Gurke am Start hat. Vor 20 Jahren gabs das in der Form noch nicht, da wurden die Amis, die so Dinger fuhren belächelt. Jetzt braucht jeder so nen Spritfresser (und dabei beschweren sich alle über die Spritpreise)...


 
Das Problem ist, wenn ein Konzern zu groß wird, schluckt er kleinere ohne zu murren. Selbst wenn die kleinen bessere Produkte haben, es gibt immer Mittel und Wege sie zu zerstören und das wird ja auch gemacht.

Bei natürlichen Ressourcen ist das allerdings etwas völlig anderes, da sie prinzipiell ja erstmal niemandem gehören.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2012)

Auch große Konzerne können verschwinden, wenn sie am Kunden vorbeiproduzieren. MS hat ja jahrelang auf alle Trends reagiert indem sie einen Kleinen, der den Trend bedient aufgekauft haben, das find ich auch legitim. Aber trotz allem sind die nicht mehr so übermächtig und wettbewerbslos wie sie es z.B. in den späten 90ern im privaten Bereich waren.
IBM hat OS/2 damals nicht richtig am Markt platzieren können (obwohl das ein tolles System war - ich hatte es eine Zeitlang mal drauf), Linux war noch stärker im Freakbereich verwurzelt wie heute, Apple war nur für "Kunstschaffende" und das wars dann im Großen und ganzen. Digital Research und Konsorten die im DOS Bereich noch ne Konkurenz waren sind mit Einführung von Windows 95 (was ein schlimmes System, bin damals gleich auf NT 3.51 umgestiegen!) hinweggefegt worden.
Trotz der damaligen Übermacht ist heute MS zwar immer noch Marktführer, aber der Wettbewerbsdruck hat enorm zugenommen, weil eben Windows nicht mehr die veränderten Ansprüche vieler Kunden abdeckt. Die Lücke haben andere gefüllt, ob das jetzt ein Android ist oder was auch immer. Da werden in den nächsten Jahren noch einige Verschiebungen kommen...


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Lücke haben andere gefüllt, ob das jetzt ein Android ist oder was auch immer. Da werden in den nächsten Jahren noch einige Verschiebungen kommen...


 
Wobei Android auch Linux ist. Somit ist es beim Smartphone (Android (Linux), iOS, WP) umgekehrt zum Desktop.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wobei Android auch Linux ist. Somit ist es beim Smartphone (Android (Linux), iOS, WP) umgekehrt zum Desktop.



iOS basiert auch auf UNIX. Das ändert aber an meiner Aussage nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, Drucker sind echt ein Problem, vor allem _Farbdrucker_, das stimmt.



Hatte jetzt gerade erst einen recht aktuellen Canondrucker hier, nachdem ich den tatsächlich geöffnet bekam hätte man Heulen können über die Verarbeitung. Ein lächerliches Rädchen als Andruckwalze welche auch nur einseitig gehalten wurde, und alles aus labbrigen billigen Plastik. Abgebrochen und so hat er mehrere Blätter eingezogen und verklemmte sich, das hat dann auch irgendwie den Druckkopf gegrillt.
Generell sieht man es den Produkten ja an das die nur so lange wie nötig halten sollen. Keine Chance das Ding zu öffnen oder man erfindet immer neue Schraubenköpfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Mai 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ... Es funktioniert auch bei nicht vollkommener Konkurrenz, eben nur nicht so effizient. Wenn ein (Quasi-)Monopolist die Kunden nicht zufriedenstellt, dann wird es über kurz oder lang einen Konkurrenten geben. ...


So so, wie heißt denn der neue Konkurrent von BP, Volkswagen, Intel, Panasonic, HP, Canon ... ?
Du redest betriebswirtschaftlichen Unsinn.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> ... Dafür gibts ja Beispiele aktuell z.B. das Thema seltene Erden.Nachdem China als Quasimonopolist die Kunden nicht mehr zufriedenstellt bzgl. Menge und Preis werden an dieversen Standorten weltweit (das Zeug kommt ja praktisch überall vor) ...


Deswegen heißt es ja auch *SELTENE* Erden.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> ... SUV KFZs z.B. braucht keiner, haben eigentlich für normale Fahrer praktisch nur Nachteile, ...


Nein.
Die Dinger haben auch Vorteile:
- man kriegt viel rein,
- man sitzt hoch und übersieht den Verkehr gut,
- man fühlt sich sehr gut geschützt,
- man braucht sich beim Einladen nicht mehr zu Bücken und so weiter.

Alles zusammen das ideale Fahrzeug für Menschen, die sich mehr Bequemlichkeit und Praxistauglichkeit beim Auto wünschen.
Und wenn man genau hinsieht und mal ein paar Fahrer fragt, warum sie dieses und kein anderes Auto fahren, bekommt man obige Antworten.

Es gibt übrigens auch SUV, die nicht gleich einen ganzen Tanker voll Sprit auf 100km verbrauchen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So so, wie heißt denn der neue Konkurrent von BP, Volkswagen, Intel, Panasonic, HP, Canon ... ?
> Du redest betriebswirtschaftlichen Unsinn.



Wie wärs mit den neuen Konkurrenten aus China? Du kennst vllt. keine der Firmen, aber wart mal noch 10 Jahre, dann ist ein chinesisches Auto kein überraschender Anblick mehr auf deutschen Straßen. 
Abgesehen davon kommen neue Firmen nur dann hoch, wenn man mit den alten Unzufrieden ist. Das kann ich (auch wenn ich mir keinen kaufen würde) bei VW momentan nicht sehen, immerhin sind die Marktführer und zwar nicht deshalb weil alle anderen nur Murks anbieten. 
Gerade Autos sind ein schönes Beispiel wie der Markt funktioniert. Es gibt heute auf dem Markt keine schlechten Autos mehr! Alle die Firmen, die solche angeboten haben sind dafür entweder Pleite gegangen oder zumindest so abgestraft worden, dass die sich nur schwerlich davon erholen. Beispiel Ford, in den 70ern und 80ern imagemäßig weit vorne mit dabei, dann Ende der 80er Qualitätsprobleme, dazu schlimme Produkte (Scorpio, Fiesta --> der wurde ewig gebaut und war zuletzt dann völlig veraltet) und weg war das Image. Die haben fast 20 Jahre gebraucht um sich davon zu erhohlen, obwohl die Autos längst wieder gut waren. Bei Opel sehr ähnlich, auch Anfang der 90er Qualitätsprobleme (Lopez lässt grüßen) dazu natürlich auch einen Haufen Fehlentscheidungen im Managment --> die haben sich Imagemäßig bis heute nicht erholt, obwohl auch deren Autos gut mit VW und Konsorten mithalten können.

Auch Intel hat selbstverständlich Konkurrenz und ist eigentlich nur im Bereich (Heim)PC mehr oder weniger konkurrenzlos. Aber auch hier wird sich was tun, nicht zuletzt, weil dessen Bedeutung (auf Kundenwunsch) mehr und mehr schwindet.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt es ja auch *SELTENE* Erden.



Mach dich bitte erst mal schlau, bevor du so was schreibst. Das Zeug gibt es überall, die Konzentration davon ist aber sehr niedrig, deshalb selten!




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Dinger haben auch Vorteile:
> - man kriegt viel rein,
> - man sitzt hoch und übersieht den Verkehr gut,
> ...


 
Der Hauptgrund für solche Autos ist doch, dass manche anatomisch einfach zu kurz gekommen sind - das wird natürlich kein Fahrer zugeben. Einzig die Übersicht über den Verkehr (nicht das Auto) ist ein echter Vorteil. Aber Spritverbrauch, Fahrverhalten usw. sind wirklich mehr als bescheiden. 
Mehr rein bekomm ich ggü. nem ordentlichen Kombi net - außer Sprit versteht sich  Aber Autos werden halt nicht über technische oder sonstige Inhalte und Fakten und somit rational verkauft, sondern überwiegend aus emotionalen Gründen. Wenn man lange genug gesagt bekommt, das man am Besten so nen Eimer braucht, dann wird er halt auch gekauft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So so, wie heißt denn der neue Konkurrent von BP, Volkswagen, Intel, Panasonic, HP, Canon ... ?
> Du redest betriebswirtschaftlichen Unsinn.
> Deswegen heißt es ja auch *SELTENE* Erden.
> Nein.
> ...



BP hat viele Konkurrenten: Aral, Shell, Total...
Intel hat ARM, AMD, Sun, IBM...
VW hat Toyota, Ford, GM, usw. 
HP und Canon konkurrieren teils um die gleichen Märkte..


Ein Großraum-Van bietet die meisten Vorteile eines SUVs und übertrifft diese zum Teil auch und ist dabei sparsamer. Und auch wenn es sparsame SUVs gibt, sind Vans immer noch sparsamer. Und seit wann ist ein VW Golf nicht mehr praxistauglich? Man kann damit auch zum Einkaufen fahren, ist sicher und geschützt usw.

Wozu mit nem 2 Tonnen Tiguan durch die Stadt fahren, wenns auch ein Golf Plus tun würde? Der Witz an den meisten SUVs ist ja, dass sie nicht mal richtig geländetauglich sind. 
Das sind reine Lifestyle-Karren, genau so wie der VW New Beetle, der Fiat 500 oder der Mini Cooper^^


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Aral gehört zu BP


----------

